# how many month i got till hibernation?



## adam1120 (Jun 22, 2011)

when the varnyard babys comes how many months i got with him till he goes down


----------



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to say "D" all of the above lol, my first varnyard tegu didnt hibernate, she had some slow days but for the most part she stayed up eating and growing, 2 tegus i got during hibernation went right bk down, one til febuary the other til april, storm and rayne went down in september til febuary, some will go down in august, so you will have anywere from 1-3 mos. Before your tegu goes down, if he does


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay I want to play with the fella for a bit but it would be badass if he didn't hibernate I would love to Have him big fast Omg its coming soo soon in gettin so excited that's why so many question lately lol


----------



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol i can definately understand, you might want to hope your tegu hibernates, the food bills will grow right along with your tegu, my tegu was woofing down med. Rats by 7-8 mos. Old no kidding(i got videos) heck my current 2 tegus hibernated 5 mos. And still hit 3' and neither of them have made a year yet, i cant imagine how big they are by the end of summer/hibernation


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 23, 2011)

It depends on the tegu. I know the person who originally bought my extreme said he hibernated one month after he got himuntil th end of April. The prson who had my B&W last year said he hibernated from nov-march. Both of my guys were kept outside last year. I am going to keepmine inside and see what happens when I keep the heat and light cycle the same. If the go down I will not prevent it it will be strange having two tegus hibernating in my living room.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 23, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Lol i can definately understand, you might want to hope your tegu hibernates, the food bills will grow right along with your tegu, my tegu was woofing down med. Rats by 7-8 mos. Old no kidding(i got videos) heck my current 2 tegus hibernated 5 mos. And still hit 3' and neither of them have made a year yet, i cant imagine how big they are by the end of summer/hibernation



JEEZ!! my 11 month old (black and white) didn't hibernate and is just starting on fuzzy/hopper mice! hes only 22 inches and 495 grams.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah there were 4 others from her clutch that didnt hibernate who also reached a huge size before 1 y/o


nero at about 7 mos old


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 23, 2011)

is that a blacknose or is that a black and white i now there the same just the color wise right?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 23, 2011)

None of mine have gone down. Guru is a year old and was up all winter, he never slowed down. Gary and Rango are 2 and as far as I know they've never hibernated/brumated. I was told they didn't slow down this last winter either but in the last 3 months I've had them they've become a lot more active so its possible they slowed down a little bit.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 23, 2011)

where are you from rhetoricx?maybe your weather had something to do with it? or your lights? i hope mine dont go down would relly love tegu to hit 3 ft in a year while be soo happy


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 23, 2011)

Portland, OR. I tried playing with the lights with Guru, I set them so they were only on for 10 hours then after a couple weeks to 8 hours but it didn't seem to matter. He would stay out regardless of when the lights came on or went off. I gave up and put them back and 10/14. Now that its summer they're all at 13/11.

Haha yeah Guru is my biggest tegu, hes the heaviest and longest. He's just over 3.5ft long and probably 5-6 lbs. The other two tegus are between 3 and 3.5 ft and around 3-4 lbs each.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep she was one of bobbys black noses, i dont think were you stay matters much, heck i live in chicago and winters are brutal, at night it can get -0 i did keep the lights on a 12/12 schedule only because she came out ate and basked everyday, once during a power outage i pannicked cause it was freezing, so i threw some blankets over the enclosures before the roo could cool down to much, guess who was up begging for food Yep she was hungry lol and by this time the room thermometer was at like 50* it got down to like 40* that night, every reptile survided i thought this would kinda push her into hibernation mode, NOPE she took a lickin and kept on tickin( well eatin lol)


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 23, 2011)

haha damn i would have been freaking out lol ill never have that problem here i live in texas south texas when it rains its in the high 85 amd 90 past two days been raining and high in the 90's


----------



## reptastic (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like a place i need to live lol, btw i wanted to mention even if your tegu does hibernate he can still be 3' before he hits a year old, rayne will officially be a yearling this saturday and i just measured him today at 36" and he hibernated for 5 mos. When he woke up he was about 16" in mid febuary


----------



## welshghost (Jun 24, 2011)

i have a baby and its digging and sleeping and thats its should i be worried.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

It could just be making its burrow, do you feel like its sleeping all the time? How long have you had it?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 24, 2011)

How long have you had the baby I got a new extreme a few weeks ago he is still getting used to his new home so he spends a large majority of the day hiding out.


----------



## welshghost (Jun 27, 2011)

had him for a week now he's eating fine but he don't hardly bask. He sleeps most of the day and keeps rubbing his face like he has a muddy eye. thanks for any info


----------



## reptastic (Jun 27, 2011)

He is still acclimating to his new surroundings, my b/w took a few weeks before he was out basking alot, he would eat little bites of food and go back in the hide, now he is out all day(on most days) and eating tons, you gotta give them time


----------



## welshghost (Jun 27, 2011)

what about his eye. and how big should he be he's 16 weeks and he is 20cm is that ok


----------



## reptastic (Jun 27, 2011)

Im not good with measurements lol, i go by inches, tegus grow at different rates, one tegu could be a year old and 20" while another even from the same clutch could be 3', Whats wrong with his eye


----------



## welshghost (Jun 27, 2011)

his left eye seems to be weeping a bit and he keeps rubbing it. 


or and he is 8 inches


----------



## reptastic (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like a possible eye infection, have you consulted a vet, as far as his size he should be fine, what type of uvb are you supplying


----------



## welshghost (Jun 27, 2011)

no not been to vets will keep eye on him and see what he's like next few days. i am using a coil repti glow


----------



## reptastic (Jun 27, 2011)

Do he keep his eyes closed alot, chances are he has developed photoconjutivitis or photkeratitus, which would aslo explain why he wont bask, get rid of the coil buld they are no good, they can cause painful swelling in the eyes but it can be reversed by removing the light, get a mvb they are the best or a tubular flourescent lamp


----------

